# Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, now that I've spent some time familiarizing myself here and getting into some conversations I thought I'd add my post in the Book Bazaar for my book, _Into the Badlands_. Here's the synopsis:

_It's been three years since a devastating pandemic transformed most of the world's human population into vicious, wild animals. Ed Brady and his two sons rely solely on each other in order to survive in a world completely devoid of stability and structure. Their goal: reach the city by the river, where they may have some chance of finding salvation.

As they travel across the wasteland that was once the Midwestern United States, they encounter other survivors along the way. As their paths inevitably intertwine, Ed must remain steadfast that his sworn mission to see that his boys know safety and happiness is not compromised. Surrounded by the constant threat of attack by infected humans, can Ed and his sons make it to the city before their luck runs out? And, if they can, what will be waiting for them there when they arrive?

Into The Badlands is a fast-paced, post-apocalyptic thriller that will take readers on a desperate journey for salvation through the wasted remains of a land overrun with the stuff of nightmares._


Into the Badlands

This is a book about never giving up and about keeping one's humanity when the rest of the world has lost it. Writing and releasing this has been a dream come true.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats, Brian.  It sounds like the type of book my youngest son would like.  I'm going to tell him to check you out.

Linda


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

This book does center around some adult themes and contains some adult language, so I'd probably recommend it for 17+ readers.  Not sure how old your youngest is, but I just wanted to give you a heads up.

Thanks for your interest; it's much appreciated.  Take care.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Since my obligatory seven days have passed since my initial post I thought that rather than bumping this with meaningless text I might include some background on how I came to write this book. As a reader I always found this information interesting, so I figured it might be fun.

I had been wanting for some time to write a novel about about a father and his sons surviving in a post-apocalyptic world. Then one day I watched a movie called "Fido", a black comedy about zombies. In one scene the characters are standing by a fence separating their idealistic 1950s-style community from the wastelands ruled by zombies.

An idea popped into my head; what if an infection turned humans into violent zombie-like killers and survivors walled themselves off from the infected? Not a terribly unique concept, but I thought the real story was on the _other_ side of the fence. Rather than focus on how the survivors try to keep zombies outside their walls I wanted to explore what might happen to survivors who find _themselves_ outside the fence and have to then survive in that wasteland.

And so was born the premise for _Into the Badlands_...


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

In some ways I suppose _Into the Badlands_ is an allegorical account drawn loosely from my own life. Eleven years ago my wife and I moved from West Virginia to St. Louis for a better life and more opportunity. There was no guarantee of this, but there was _potential_.

Similarly Ed and his sons are also traveling to the same city in search of safety after a global viral apocalypse. There's no guarantee the city is a safe haven, but the _potential_ is there.

Will the city be the safe haven they so desperately need? You'll have to read the book to find out.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ just received its first review on Amazon yesterday. Four stars! Described as "well worth reading", a "good page-turner", and "a thoroughly enjoyable read".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Brian, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ just received its second review! Five stars! An "absolute emotional gut punch of a novel that brings a few new ideas to the genre", and "the best post apocalyptic/viral zombie novels I've read this year" were a few sentiments expressed.

I hope you can check it out.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi, Brian.  I'm a fellow West Virginian.  You're book looks interesting and I hope to download it as soon as my Amazon gift card arrives in the mail.  

Toni


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Well hey there, neighbor!  

I'm from a little town called Elkview, just outside Charleston.  You might be interested to know that one of the characters in my book is from West Virginia.  Kind of an homage to my home state, if you will.

Thanks so much for your interest.  Hope you like the book!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Why did I write this book? What am I trying to say? And, maybe most importantly, why will you, the reader, want to purchase this book?

I have two small children. As a parent my job is to teach them the difference between right and wrong, and to instill within them the virtues of hard work and determination.

Our protagonist in this novel, Ed, must also do this, but he must do this in a world that's been completely decimated by the worst pandemic in history. Infected humans are now raving "zombies", devoid of emotion and conscience, viciously killing anyone who gets in their way. Every day is a desperate struggle for survival.

This really isn't a "shoot-em up" zombie book. Sure, there are "zombies", guns, and gory deaths. There are wasted towns and cities. Ultimately, however, this book is more about retaining one's humanity when the rest of the world has lost it. It's about never giving up hope. It's about a father's unfaltering devotion to his children. It's about perseverance. It's about holding on to the things that make us human, no matter what the cost.

I believe the story within "Into the Badlands" embodies these concepts, and based on the reviews it seems to be resonating with readers. In the end this is what every writer wants.

So if you liked "The Road", "The Walking Dead", or "28 Days Later" then you might enjoy this book as well.

Thanks for your interest!


Into the Badlands


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Halloween may be over, but that doesn't mean you can't still pick up a good zombie story.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations on the book -- it looks really interesting.  And opening with a quote from Carl Sagan is a unique touch for a zombie novel.  Nice!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

I actually didn't set out to write a zombie book.  I thought I was writing a post-apocalyptic, viral infection father/son story.  I think that's why it sometimes feels a little different.

In the end though it turned out that I'd really just written a zombie book after all.    But I love zombies, so I'm pumped that zombie fans are digging it.

Glad you liked the quote; I love Sagan.  I thought the quote fit the story perfectly.

Thanks for your interest!

Take care,
Brian


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, Keith!  I can't think of a better endorsement!  I appreciate the support.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A global pandemic, zombified humans, guns, death, brutality, perseverance, honor, devotion, duty, family, and love; all along a wasted highway leading to a dubious city.

All this and more, contained within the pages of _Into the Badlands_. You'll spend more on a 12-pack of soda.


----------



## emmameade83 (Nov 14, 2011)

Into the Badlands sounds great. I love post-apocalyptic books, tv shows & movies that explore the day to day struggle of survivors
Congrats


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Once I read _Swan Song_ by Robert R. McCammon I was hooked! After that I read _The Stand_, _Lucifer's Hammer_, and _The Road_; all were great. _The Road_ changed my life. I have more on my "to read" list, but haven't gotten to them yet. So many books to read, so little time.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Imagine a global pandemic that decimates humankind, turning them into living zombies. The vast majority of survivors are now forced to live in squalor; crammed together in small, filthy shantytowns along the coasts. Food is scarce, corruption is rampant, conditions are unsanitary. Survivors eke out a pathetic existence behind rickety fences, desperately trying to stay alive while struggling to keep the infected out.

And they're the lucky ones.

Follow Ed Brady and his two sons as they struggle to not only survive outside the fences, but also to find a safe haven amid the massive devastation. _Into the Badlands_ is a story of a father's unwavering devotion to his children, and to retaining their humanity in the face of overwhelming odds.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, Keith! Glad you liked it. I've got two books still to write and then I'll be able to consider the sequel. I've already built out a pretty basic storyline in my head.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ received another 5 star review last week:

"...brings a fresh new look at zombies but the story isn't about them, it's about the survivors."


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Another positive review trickled in this past week...

"This book could have been twice as long and I wouldn't have been disappointed. Great story and am looking forward to more."

Looks like I need to get busy on the sequel!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ was reviewed in the Amazon UK store (4 stars):

"This is a great book and i couldn't put it down once i got going."

Get your copy on your new holiday Kindle (or any Kindle you might have, for that matter).


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his two sons must survive a post-virus, decimated world, dominated by infected "zombies". Will they make it to their safe haven? Find out by picking up your copy today!

Get Into the Badlands on your Kindle.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Is that Amazon gift card burning a hole in your virtual pocket?
Did you just receive a brand-new Kindle for the holidays?
Have you had enough of good cheer and need a dose of the apocalypse to keep you in check?

No matter what your reasons, I'm more than happy to suggest picking up Into the Badlands for your Kindle.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for your interest.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ cracked the top 100 in the "Psychological Thrillers" category at Amazon! Currently it's holding at #86. The book also received two more five star reviews.

Now's a great time to pick up Into the Badlands on your Kindle!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ has remained in the top 100 "Psychological Thrillers" at Amazon for over a week now. What better time to pick up a copy for your Kindle?


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ is still hanging out in the top 100 "Psychological Thrillers" at Amazon. It also received five new good reviews from readers over the past week.

Now's the time to pick up a copy for your Kindle!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ is well into its third week in the top 100 "Psychological Thrillers" and has been making an appearance in the top 100 "Horror" books as well. It also received another five star review.

Go ahead and pick up a copy for your Kindle!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I bought a copy today, Brian - and it was ranked very nicely! Congrats on its success.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, Joel! I really appreciate it. Hope you like it.

By the way, when is your next novel coming out? I'm chomping at the bit here!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ received a couple more good reviews and is still hanging in the top 100 "Psychological Thrillers" category over at Amazon. This is a great time to grab a copy for yourself.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

It's Friday! Maybe it's even payday! A perfect day to pick up a copy of Into the Badlands for your Kindle.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A few more good reviews (and the first not-so-good review) for Into the Badlands. Also, _Into the Badlands_ has been in the top 100 Psychological Thrillers category at Amazon for 7 weeks straight now. Check it out and see for yourself!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A zombie apocalypse story that's not really so much about the zombies. Check out Into the Badlands for yourself! (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons have survived the worst pandemic humankind has ever known. Now they must survive the ones who didn't.

Into the Badlands (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Read the sample and really enjoyed it. This is definitely going on my short list of great books to read. Thanks!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Sometimes the survivors are worse than the infected.

Into the Badlands (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Are zombies still in vogue? Of course they are. Especially the infected kind.

Into the Badlands (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

_Into the Badlands_ was featured this week in IndieReader.com's "Alike But Indie" segment: (http://indiereader.com/2012/04/if-you-liked-the-hunger-games-youll-love/)

Pick up your copy today! (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

It's Friday; seems as good a day as any to read a book about the end of civilization.

Into the Badlands (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons have survived the end of civilization. Now they must survive those who didn't.

Into the Badlands: a post-apocalyptic thriller with a touch of zombie. (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Imagine a global pandemic that decimates humankind, turning them into living "zombies". The vast majority of survivors are now forced to live in squalor; crammed together in small, filthy shantytowns along the coasts. Food is scarce, corruption is rampant, conditions are unsanitary. Survivors eke out a pathetic existence behind rickety fences, desperately trying to stay alive while struggling to keep the infected out.

And they're the lucky ones.

Follow Ed Brady and his two sons as they struggle to not only survive outside the fences, but also to find a safe haven amid the massive devastation. Into the Badlands is a story of a father's unwavering devotion to his children and to retaining their humanity in the face of overwhelming odds.

Into the Badlands: a post-apocalyptic thriller. (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## Thomas Christopher (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks intriguing and it's selling well. I will check one out.

Thomas


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Thomas Christopher said:


> Looks intriguing and it's selling well. I will check one out.
> 
> Thomas


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

It's Wednesday! You need a new book to read! 

Into the Badlands: a post-apocalyptic thriller. (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Who doesn't like a good post-apocalyptic summer read? Get yours today!

Into the Badlands: a post-apocalyptic thriller. (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free until August 19th.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Two more reviews this week (4 & 5 stars). If you enjoyed _The Walking Dead_, _The Road_, or _28 Days Later_ you might enjoy this book as well.

Into the Badlands (a post-apocalyptic thriller) (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free until August 19th.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

More positive reviews this week! 38 reviews overall, averaging 4.5 stars. A father and his sons must survive infected "zombies" after a world-ending, global pandemic. Will they reach their safe haven?

Into the Badlands (a post-apocalyptic thriller) (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free until August 19th.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons must survive infected "zombies" after a world-ending, global pandemic. Will they reach their safe haven?

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller) (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons must survive infected "zombies" after a world-ending, global pandemic. A story of hope and survival.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller) (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons must survive infected "zombies" after a global pandemic as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller) (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons must survive infected "zombies" after a global pandemic as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Development is underway on the sequel as we speak and it's shaping up to be a wild ride.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller) (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons must survive infected "zombies" after a global pandemic as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller) (Amazon Prime members can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you enjoy _28 Days Later_? _The Road_? Are you a fan of _The Walking Dead_? Well, you might just enjoy this novel. All for less than the cost of a gallon of milk.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller) (Amazon Prime members with a Kindle device can borrow for free.)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his two sons must survive the infected after a global pandemic as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller) (Amazon Prime members with a Kindle device can borrow for free.)


----------



## Pieter (Sep 28, 2012)

Well done mate, i will have a look at this one


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool! Hopefully it'll be your type of book. Take care.


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons must survive infected "zombies" after a global pandemic as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons must survive infected "zombies" after a global pandemic as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

New Kindle this holiday season? You need some books! Older Kindle? You still need some books! 

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

A father and his sons must survive infected "zombies" after a global pandemic as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

In the aftermath of a viral pandemic, a father and his sons must survive the infected as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

In the aftermath of a viral pandemic, a father and his sons must survive the infected as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

In the aftermath of a viral pandemic, a father and his sons must survive the infected as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

In the aftermath of a viral pandemic, a father and his sons must survive the infected as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

In the aftermath of a viral pandemic, a father and his sons must survive the infected as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

With book two due out next month, now's the perfect time to get started on the original. More than a hundred 4 & 5-star reviews!

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

In the aftermath of a viral pandemic, a father and his sons must survive the infected as they travel toward a dubious safe haven.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

To celebrate six years since its release (and forthcoming book #4 in the series) _Into the Badlands_ is currently on sale for $0.99 at Amazon.

Into the Badlands (A post-apocalyptic thriller)

As a side note, there have been some exciting developments in this series since I last posted...

Book #2 and #3 are now available.
A novella set within the Badlands universe was published earlier this year.
Another new Badlands novella is due out in October 2017.
Book #4 is in the works (late 2017 tentative release date).
The Badlands series is very much alive and well. Follow the links in my signature for the other books in the series or go to my homepage to find info on all my other books.

Happy reading!


----------

